# 2. Monitor sinnvoll-gibt es Nachteile?



## Sierra15 (14. August 2013)

Hey Leute,
spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir einen 2. Monitor zuzulegen,
doch jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Schränkt ein 2.Monitor die Leistungsfähigkeit meiner Graka ein? (GTX 770)
Gibt es Nachteile gegenüber 1 Monitor?

Viele Grüße

Sierra15


----------



## Luca1801 (14. August 2013)

Die Leistung deiner Grafikkarte wird kaum bis gar nicht verringert. Ich mit meiner GTS450 betreibe auch zwei Full HD Monitore ohne Probleme. 
Nachteile gibts es nicht, es sei den die Auflösungen der Monitore sind unterschiedlich. Während dem Spielen, Arbeiten und dem hantieren mit diversen Videobearbeitungsprogrammen ist ein zweiter Monitor sehr nützlich.


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. August 2013)

Die Leistung der Grafikkarte bleibt gleich, aber in Spielen verdoppelt sich der Aufwand und du bekommst im schlechtesten Fall nur halb so viele FPS.

Außerdem hast du dann zB in Shootern genau den Rand des Monitors dort wo das Fadenkreuz ist - glaub mir, das willst du nicht.

Im 2D Betrieb wirst du keinen Unterschied in der Performance merken.

@ Luca: Also dass du in Spielen mit 3840x1080 fast die gleichen FPS bekommst wie mit 1920x1080 bezweifle ich mal, besondes bei einer GTS450


----------



## blubb3435 (14. August 2013)

Es kann sein dass deine Grafikkarte im Desktop nicht ganz runtertaktet, also nicht in den tiefsten Stromsparmodus geht (vor allem bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen/ Bildwiederholraten).
Also dass sie z.B. statt auf 150MHz nur auf 300MHz runtertaktet. Dadurch braucht sie etwas mehr Energie.


----------



## christoph-k85 (14. August 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Die Leistung der Grafikkarte bleibt gleich, aber in Spielen verdoppelt sich der Aufwand und du bekommst im schlechtesten Fall nur halb so viele FPS.
> 
> Außerdem hast du dann zB in Shootern genau den Rand des Monitors dort wo das Fadenkreuz ist - glaub mir, das willst du nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Ich schätze mal, dass er nur auf einem der Monitore zockt. 
Dann würde die Aussage eher zutreffen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. August 2013)

Stimmt, hat der TE etwas undeutlich formuliert.

@TE: Was willst du den mit dem 2. Monitor anstellen? Für Gaming sind 2 Monitore eher ungeeignet mit ein paar Ausnahmen wie World in Conflict. (Und vl MMOs aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus). Oder du lässt das Spiel nur auf einem Monitor laufen und hast Teamspeak, und ähnliches am 2.


----------



## christoph-k85 (14. August 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Stimmt, hat der TE etwas undeutlich formuliert.
> 
> @TE: Was willst du den mit dem 2. Monitor anstellen? Für Gaming sind 2 Monitore eher ungeeignet mit ein paar Ausnahmen wie World in Conflict. (Und vl MMOs aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus). Oder du lässt das Spiel nur auf einem Monitor laufen und hast Teamspeak, und ähnliches am 2.


 
Ich meinte Luca damit, beim TE kann ich es auch nicht raus lesen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Die Leistung der Grafikkarte bleibt gleich, aber in Spielen verdoppelt sich der Aufwand und du bekommst im schlechtesten Fall nur halb so viele FPS.
> 
> Außerdem hast du dann zB in Shootern genau den Rand des Monitors dort wo das Fadenkreuz ist - glaub mir, das willst du nicht.
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder nutzt dann auch beide Bildschirme zum Spielen. Mache lassen sich auf dem 2. Bildschirm andere Dinge anzeigen, wie TeamSpeak, Auslastung etc. Und da ändert sich dann an den FPS nichts.


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. August 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nicht jeder nutzt dann auch beide Bildschirme zum Spielen. Mache lassen sich auf dem 2. Bildschirm andere Dinge anzeigen, wie TeamSpeak, Auslastung etc. Und da ändert sich dann an den FPS nichts.


 
Stimmt, in die Richtung hatte ich zuerst nicht gedacht, siehe Post #6


----------



## Luca1801 (14. August 2013)

Ich meinte es so, dass auf dem einen Bildschirm gespielt wird und auf dem anderen zB ein Youtube Video geschaut wird


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2013)

Luca1801 schrieb:


> Ich meinte es so, dass auf dem einen Bildschirm gespielt wird und auf dem anderen zB ein Youtube Video geschaut wird


 
ich habe 4 

einer für internet, einer zum zocken, einer für outlook und einen fürn player usw.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2013)

Einfach 2. Monitor anschließen und genießen.
Um den Rest brauchst Du Dir keinen Kopf machen.
Keine Performanceverluste, keine Angst.


----------



## mksu (18. August 2013)

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das neue Battlelog in BF4 integriert wird und ob es sich dann lohnen wird, Battlelog auf einem zweiten Monitor sich anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## stryct (18. August 2013)

2. Monitor kann ich auch nur empfehlen . 
Vorallem weil man zocken kann und sich nebenbei zB. sowas wie Temps oder Skype etc anzeigen lassen kann


----------



## Chris179 (18. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich habe 4
> 
> einer für internet, einer zum zocken, einer für outlook und einen fürn player usw.


 
Man kann es auch übertreiben 

Brauchste das alles Fullscreen, oder nutzt du die auch sinnvoll ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich habe 4
> 
> einer für internet, einer zum zocken, einer für outlook und einen fürn player usw.


 
Ist das nicht relativ wenig Nutzen für den höheren Stromverbrauch? Könnte man nicht einen 27"er nehmen und alle 4 Anwendungen anzeigen lassen?


----------



## the.hai (18. August 2013)

Chris179 schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben
> 
> Brauchste das alles Fullscreen, oder nutzt du die auch sinnvoll ?


 



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht relativ wenig Nutzen für den höheren Stromverbrauch? Könnte man nicht einen 27"er nehmen und alle 4 Anwendungen anzeigen lassen?


 
Die Arretierung der Fenster auf nur wenigen Monitoren wäre ja tricky ohne ende. ich betreibe sie auch nur selten als eyefinity (da auch nur 3). ich bin kein wetterfrosch und auch kein aktienhändler, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran und auch für studienarbeiten ist es ein traum. skript, gruppenchat, word usw alles parallel offen und sichbar.

zum stromverbrauch: sind 4x24" LED, da sollte ich mir bei dem restlichen System ja wohl keine sorgen machen wegen dem stromverbrauch.

auf arbeit hab ich nur einen Monitor, ich krieg da jedesmal die krise im fensterwald.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. ich hab für die monis keine 900€ bezahlt so wie es damals "listenpreis" gewesen wäre. zwei waren neu(230€ MM vor 3jahren) und die andern beiden waren "ebayschnäppchen" mit 50€ each^^


----------



## Crosser (1. November 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nicht jeder nutzt dann auch beide Bildschirme zum Spielen. Mache lassen sich auf dem 2. Bildschirm andere Dinge anzeigen, wie TeamSpeak, Auslastung etc. Und da ändert sich dann an den FPS nichts.


 Mit elchen Proggis kann ich mir den neben Teamspeak die auslastung etc. am besten anzeigen lassen? Überlege gerade, meinen zweiten Bildschirm anzuschliessen. Einer hat jedoch 19 Zoll und der Spielebildschirm hat 24 Zoll.


----------

